# Favorite Knives



## mayuiers (Jun 2, 2009)

A good knife is a must while in the military.. I'm about to start the pararescue pipeline (if all goes well with indoc..) and have heard a lot about Jay Fisher and his PJLT. Jay Fishers PJLT page Though the odds off becoming a J aren't in my favor I'm confident I'll be making it through the "hellish rigors" and am doing my homework a LITTLE ahead of time to see what everyones favorite knives are? Has anyone used a Jay Fisher or any other knife they swear by? Story time's always fun too ..opsec in mind


----------



## Rock42 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.rwwilsonknives.com/knives.html

Check out RW's site.. He goes to my church, they are the sweetest handmade knifes you will ever see. He made the tomahawk for the Jeremaiah Jonson movie.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm kind of partial to Harsey/Reeves knives like the 'Green Beret' and 1st SFG(A) knife. I'm sure there are a few others on this website that are as well.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2009)

A quick use of the search feature on the board shows that we've got at least one thread about knives on here... In fact, there's one with 127 posts!  http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5666&highlight=knives

It's a handy feature, the search tool, and quite easy to find up on the tool bar, quite useful, kinda like a good knife.  ;)


LL


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 3, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> A quick use of the search feature on the board shows that we've got at least one thread about knives on here... In fact, there's one with 127 posts!  http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5666&highlight=knives
> 
> It's a handy feature, the search tool, and quite easy to find up on the tool bar, quite useful, kinda like a good knife.  ;)
> 
> ...



odd, i did a search on both "knife" and "knives" beforehand and didn't come up with anything of relevance; obviously i'm as good at searching forums as my grandmother is at changing the channel on the "tv" errr microwave .. apologies for the cyber pollution


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2009)

mayuiers said:


> odd, i did a search on both "knife" and "knives" beforehand and didn't come up with anything of relevance; obviously i'm as good at searching forums as my grandmother is at changing the channel on the "tv" errr microwave .. apologies for the cyber pollution



No worries.  Just a little nudge.  :)  I'm a librarian, AND I knew what thread I was looking for.

One of the secrets to searching is to not give up after the first couple links.  Especially with a common word (knives/knife on a SOF forum) you have to check out quite a few links.  Also, remember the search engine employed on a bb isn't as sophisticated as Google.  Thus endeth this lesson!  ;)

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jun 3, 2009)

A sage individual once put it best - "The knife you have with you is better than no knife at all."

Oh,  that sage individual has designed a few knives.


----------



## Nasty (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't beat Randall. Pricey, but worth it.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like microtech's automatic knives, a bit pricey but very nice....i'm also a big fan of their fixed blad curahee, good weight to it and a nice size.


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I really like microtech's automatic knives, a bit pricey but very nice....i'm also a big fan of their fixed blad curahee, good weight to it and a nice size.



yeah those things are awesome


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 7, 2009)

I carried a big aviation screwdriver sharpened to a point with friction tape around the handle on the side of my ruck. Not very practical from a utility standpoint but very lethal and less likely to glance off a rib. The Marine Raiders used them.

But otherwise a Ka Bar is a fine knife.


----------



## dusty (Jun 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I carried a big aviation screwdriver sharpened to a point with friction tape around the handle on the side of my ruck. Not very practical from a utility standpoint but very lethal and less likely to glance off a rib. The Marine Raiders used them.
> 
> But otherwise a Ka Bar is a fine knife.



Sounds like it would punch a hole, all right!:cool:


----------



## Muppet (Jun 7, 2009)

Good idea! I like it. I am a knife freak, not to mention multi-tool, watch and bag geek.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 7, 2009)

Cold steel tanto there, had it in iraq/afghanistan. Also swisstools. currently have a gerber freehand, best gerber I've found other than their auto they make... very few gerbers I like due to the steel.

Oh, and my wife bought me this, always had wanted one.


----------



## dusty (Jun 7, 2009)

That one will punch a hole, as well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Box cutter ;)


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 7, 2009)

Once you make it in the pipeline for being a PJ and if you make it to AF SERE - upon graduation you get an AF Survival Knife that is one of my fav's! Plus because you earned it, it will mean something!!! I know mine does!!!


----------



## dusty (Jun 7, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Once you make it in the pipeline for being a PJ and if you make it to AF SERE - upon graduation you get an AF Survival Knife that is one of my fav's! Plus because you earned it, it will mean something!!! I know mine does!!!




It should!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 7, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Box cutter ;)



yah, that fucking milk carton got what was coming to it.. first "fresh" milk in quite a long time so I'll be damned if overenthusiastic adhesive will get the better of ME! >:{


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice Fairburn-Sykes, RP.


----------



## dusty (Jun 9, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Nice Fairburn-Sykes, RP.




http://www.888knivesrus.com/category/allbrands.sheffield_knives.sfstory/


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't need a knife, I'm RICK JAMES bitch !!!


----------



## skeeter (Jun 9, 2009)

I have no military experience, but for all of the utility purposes I love my SOG knives


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 9, 2009)

dusty said:


> http://www.888knivesrus.com/category/allbrands.sheffield_knives.sfstory/




Thanks for that link :)

Mine is from Sheffield, via local surplus store and a gifting of the wife.

Primary reason I wanted one was for the history behind the blade... it never got to see combat at my side.  Bit too special use, I accomplished much with the tanto in both theaters.


----------



## mayuiers (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> http://www.888knivesrus.com/category/allbrands.sheffield_knives.sfstory/



fuck yes. a good read....


----------



## TheReal0651 (Nov 12, 2018)

What’s better than a good knife? Good knives.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Might sound a little odd,  but I've reverted back to a Buck 110 in a belt pouch. Between tearing up my jeans with pocket clips,  and sending knives into have blades replaced.  That $49.99 Buck 110 has done me well the past 2 years.  Granted outside of cutting cordage, opening boxes, gutting game and the occasional finger nail cleaning, it ain't getting the thrashing I use to give my stuff.  But it slicks up quick,  holds an edge and I could careless if I lose it...


----------



## DC (Nov 12, 2018)

Folder-Emerson
Fixed- KaBar


----------



## MikeDelta (Nov 12, 2018)

A few pics...

- 11” Italian stilletto w/  bull horn handle grips
- Benchmade 9051 AFO II (EDC)
- Gerber MKII
And the ol’ Fairbarin Sykes fighting knife...as well as a few hawks and an axe for good measure.

Others in my collection:
- KBAR BK9 Combat Bowie w/ OD green Valhalla Kydex sheath (love this thing)
- KBAR Fighting / utility knife
- Gerber LMF II Infantry knife (haven’t tested yet)
- Condor Hudson Bay Camp Knife (for when I’m feeling 19th century)

Assorted vintage Swiss Army knives and a few Leathermans, including the new MUT.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 12, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> A few pics...
> 
> - 11” Italian stilletto w/  bull horn handle grips
> - Benchmade 9051 AFO II (EDC)
> ...



Pig stickers and Tomahawks. Nice.

I got some souvenirs I can take some pics of after the kids go down. I have immediate access to at least one right now.


----------



## Ekwiduhudar (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m a big fan of the Spyderco Yojimbo and Toor Raider. I usually have one of these with me. If I need to go ultra lightweight, a Spyderco Manix is my go to.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 12, 2018)

It was buried deeper than I remember.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 13, 2018)

8'Duece said:


> I don't need a knife, I'm now RICK JAME'S favorite bitch !!!



FIFY........lol


----------



## MikeDelta (Nov 13, 2018)

4859 said:


> It was buried deeper than I remember.
> 
> 
> View attachment 24847



What make is that?


----------



## 4859 (Nov 13, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> What make is that?



No idea. Looks hand machined to me.


----------



## DC (Nov 13, 2018)

California legal switchblade.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 13, 2018)

DC said:


> California legal switchblade.
> View attachment 24856



The guinea pig sticker.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ekwiduhudar said:


> View attachment 24845
> I’m a big fan of the Spyderco Yojimbo and Toor Raider. I usually have one of these with me. If I need to go ultra lightweight, a Spyderco Manix is my go to.




I am digging that Toor Raider....nice website too.


----------



## DC (Nov 16, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Finally finished a project. Gen 3 Glock 21 I wanted to turn into a suppressor host.
> 
> -OEM threaded barrel
> -Trijicon suppressor height sights
> ...


A knife that shoots bullets... cool


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Anything by Spartan Blades. #horkos


----------



## 4859 (Nov 18, 2018)

DC said:


> A knife that shoots bullets... cool



Now we just need a gun that shoots knives.


----------

